
Show HN: Wia – Rock Solid Cloud Infrastructure for IoT - cola06
http://www.wia.io
======
cola06
Hi All, A bit more about what we do. We provide the infrastructure to enable
makers and companies bring their ideas to life in a matter of minutes.

To give you a bit more of an insight, check out our Monster Detector tutorial
over here [http://blog.wia.io/build-your-own-monster-
detector/](http://blog.wia.io/build-your-own-monster-detector/)

Cheers, Conall

------
dang
Sockpuppet votes and comments are forbidden on HN. We ban accounts and sites
that do this; please don't do this.

